# How i gained a stone in 2 months



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

After reading many books and going onto many forums I came to the conclusion that everybody has there own ideas on training. My main objective was to add good quality poundage to my physic which was 12 stone 3 pounds and reach 13 stone solid low body fat.

I knew I had to change my diet and change my training as neither was working for me, as I could not get past 13 stone.

So after 6 weeks of a changed diet and changed training ive now reached 13,4 and still my top 2 abbs are showing through.

Diet was just clean foods 6 times daily with plenty of supplements like MRP's and a quality whey protein.

8am breakfast 3 weatabix and whey

10am sandwhich and whey

12.30pm chicken and rice

3.30pm MRP

5pm train

Postwork out recovery drink then 30 minutes later a whey protein.

7pm chicken and rice or MRP or maybe different food.

Training was as follows:

Monday chest bis

Tuesday back tris

Wednesday	legs & shoulders

Thursday 1 all out set for chest, bis, back and tris.

Friday REST

Saturday REST

Sunday REST

Monday legs, shoulders

Tuesday back, tris

Wednesday	chest, bis

Thursday 1 all out set for legs, shoulders, back and tris.

Fri, sat and sun always rest days and reverse the workout. All of my final sets involve drop setting so i can get a great level on intensity. i also used a pre workout drink to give me loads of energy and a buzz for wanting it.

Like I said been doing the above for 6 weeks and managed to add 1 whole stone. None of my shirts fit me anymore, however all my trouser and jeans still fit the same so my waste size has not increased one bit. Interesting point that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol first of ali i thought you`d been doing dbol/decca etc lmao and you`d sucked up some water heh heh heh.

now then i`m sure youre diet has helped no end, but heres a thought:

maybe youre bodies dealing with its calorific intake differently now that youre not stressing your bod out with coke...

my appetites coming back with a vengeance-its like ive got worms hahaha and i`m not even training hard yet!

just a thought.....

if i may i would suggest you split your rest days up more evenly thru out the week(while you off cycle anyway)

i dunno if you doing them now but if you added deads/squats your body will produce more natural test and gh.....

do you sleep well? and get a quality sleep?(you obviously have a hi pressure job)

when you sleep your bod dumps out more hormones than at any other time other than when you training.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi mate,

You may have a valid point with the coke mate, gee im so glad im not using it anymore, the stuff is very powerful and takes great determination to just stop.

Not on a cycle mate, but will be. I just wanted to clean out first, ive got the stuff ready. ref to rest days im just thinking 3 whole days of resting is poss better then 1 and 2 and 3 whole days is working my sleeping is bang on bed at 10 sinc ebeen of coke lol back then it was 5am.

Anyway im not holding much water mate, as i can tell. i dont do deads but have been squatting, might get myself a squat stand as im getting more into them now.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Ali,

What was your Bf% before and after do you know?

What's your theory behind reversing the workout? Not seen that before?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i know it aint water dude-just my initial thoughts as i thought you were back on.

MASSIVE RESPEC for quitting!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Well my theory is a whole 3 days of doing nothing, ok total relaxation and plenty of foods. Now each muscle is getting done twice apart from the one i did the day b4. And i know this goes against the grain but all i can say is that it's working for me.

The drops sets allow a high level of intesity and then the last day of the programm each bodypart gets done again but just one set to max no drop sets, then straight onto the next bodypart no rest periods.

This is why i take a pre workout drink.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

So you have gained just under 2 pounds a week naturally. How much have your compound lifts changed and what was your BF % before and after. Either way well done thats no mean feat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Its really good to see you back posting YG, well i tell it how it is hey, as for strengh i do not try to outlift what i have done previously for that muscle, i dont beleive in this as my objective is to put the muscle under enough stress to grow and i mean just grow i do this through drop sets. If my doms recovery is like 4 days which it aint then ive over worked the muscle and as such i think this has an adverse affect upon total growth, so im very cautious and minitor my recovery.

I no longer go of bodyfat and just go from the abbs and waist size, i can still see my top 2 abbs and my waist size has not increased but im strugling to get into my shirts and can no longer tie the top button.

Im not bulling anyone here when i started i weighed around 12,3, this morning after a piss i weighed around 13,4.

p.s. ill try to post a pic up later today, just the TH

i honestly think as bodybuilder its easy to lose focus on the task ahead, i read somewhere that you should take note of doms and how long the pain has taken to go away, doms is a good sign that the muscle has been worked, however if doms pain is lasting a long time its fair to say you have over worked that muscle so therefore may have the opposite desired affect i.e. growth.

p.s. ill try to post a pic up later, as i know TH&S loves his male models


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

A stone of solid muscle in 2 months???

WOW!!!!! Whats your training plan dude, i might try it


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

bulldozer said:


> A stone of solid muscle in 2 months???
> 
> WOW!!!!! Whats your training plan dude, i might try it


LOL!!!! training plan is above mate, however a little bit to intense for you i thinks, drop setting requires "balls" lol.

to be honest matey, im not saying it's pure muscle even i realise that it would be one mean fete to put on a stone of pure muscle in 6 weeks, maybe the fact ive not been doing coke till 5 in the morning has had an anobolic affect , lol i very much doubt.

Like i say mate ive been training hard and eating well and tucked away in bed by 10pm. No coke no late nights and no not eating all day due to coke.

Im hoping to hit 14 stone by Christmas (wish me luck BD) if i can hold onto this come March then its just a short 2 months cut for summer. Thats the plan dude.

Ill try to put a link up on here later and i'd suggest you read it as it may help you to pile on the muscle. Something i read and im sure its helped, ill have to try and find it.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lol, im glad you realised i was being sarcastic, or did you lol ??

Congrats on ya progress mate, im sure you have packed on some good muscle , but nobody builds a stone of muscle tissue in 6 weeks. To do that in a year would be good going!! (unless a newbie) So im glad you realise this.

I think everybody has litttle bursts where they give it 100% in all aspects of there training, sleeping/diet/training/rest etc. Thats when you can see some good results, as its not always possible to give 100% all the time with the things life can throw at you.

Im actually on a 100% effort role myself at the moment, leaning up and still putting weight on. So its all good!!

Ref the DOMS. Doms are not a sign of growth mate, i only ever get doms if i do high rep sets. I normally train in the 3 to 6 rep zone and hardly ever get DOMS. But im still growing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting point on doms, and yeah i did realise that you were been sarcastic, lol. Think your right on the things that life throws at you and the bursts of motivation for training at the moment im 100%. Well up for it.

I was shocked to have put on so much in weight, however training and diet have been 100% since not using coke.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/alexmehrban/GYM.jpg

this pic has just been taken tonight and shows vast improvement in size. All negative comments will be ignored,lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking good ali!

might be time to treat yourself to a better camera tho lol


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

you've got some balls - i'll say that much


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't really comment that much as 1. I haven't actually seen a comparison before picture of you and 2. Dude aren't you a paper millionaire or god forbid a millionaire - a 7 mp camera costs about 120 invest.

But that aside your in good shape.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Ive got a digi camera mate, only 5mp though  everytime i buy one they bring a new one out with more mp, lol. Its just the mobile is always on me so it was easy to take a quick pic. Just to give everyone a rough idea of my shape and size.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Good progress mate. Chest looks vastly improved from your avvy photo - side on chest shots always show the best depth to IMHO. You are looking leaner than you made out too.

You're still not as sexy as my wife tho.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Can't really comment that much as 1. I haven't actually seen a comparison before picture of you and 2. Dude aren't you a paper millionaire or god forbid a millionaire - a 7 mp camera costs about 120 invest.
> 
> But that aside your in good shape.


Sony 9MP for £119 in Currys on special offer.

Being realistic though - most people don't use more than 3mp which is sufficient for printing to on normal photo, so your 5MP is fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Sony 9MP for £119 in Currys on special offer.
> 
> Being realistic though - most people don't use more than 3mp which is sufficient for printing to on normal photo, so your 5MP is fine.


PMSL you are a really funny dude


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a real hoot


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

Ali M said:


> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/alexmehrban/GYM.jpg
> 
> this pic has just been taken tonight and shows vast improvement in size. All negative comments will be ignored,lol.


f'ing hell what a unit!

how long have you been training for??

plus, how much you bench for pecs like that??


----------

